# Rahmen frage und Teilliste kommentieren



## paule_p2 (8. August 2006)

So nachdem mich auch das BMX fieber erwischt hat und ich mein Rad in den Bikemarkt gestellt habe, hab ich mir nen paar Gedanken über mein zukünftiges BMX gemacht. Bei den Teilen bin ich mir relativ sicher aber bei den Rahmen stehen mehrere zur Auswahl. Die Rahmen liegen alle so zwischen 300 und 400 und haben Spanish BB ( bis auf das WTP), die U-mounts nicht an der Kettenstrebe und Internal Headset. 

Zur Auswahl stehn:

-Fly Bikes Diablo 3      339
-Federal Hamilton       385
-Simple Enigma          299
-Sputnic Satelite Int   340
-Superstar Parkinson   325
-WTP Frenzy             345

oder was ganz anderes? 
Wenn ihr noch Vorschläge habt dann sollte der Rahmen folgende Kriterien erfüllen:
- Leicht so um die 2,5-2,8kg
- stabil
- u-mounts nicht auf der Kettenstrebe
- 300-400
- schwarz
- 14mm Ausfallenden
- Internal Headset
- Spanish BB oder Mid BB

So jetzt die Teiliste:

Gabel: Odyssey Pro Race Fork
Vorbau: Odyssey Elementary / Fly Bikes Malaga
Lenker: Mac-Neil Fourteen Light Bar 
Griffe: Eastern ID / Odyssey Gary Young
Bremse: DIA-Tech 996 Hombre "in Grün"
Hebel: Odyssey Monolever Small
Bremsschuhe: Kool Stop Phad Pads Lachsrot
Bremskabel: Odyssey Linear Slic Color Edition "in Grün"
Sattel: Shadow Slim Seat "Green"
Sattelstütze: 1664-BMX Alu Seatpost "in Grün"
Sattelklemme: Odyssey / Snafu "in Grün"
Reifen: ANIMAL VR: GLH, HR: ASM
Felgen: Odyssey Hazard Lite
Speichen: Primo
Vr Nabe: Proper "in Grün"
Hr Nabe: Proper Cassette Hub 8000 "in Grün"
Kettenblatt: Odyssey Vermont 28T/ Kink Featherwight 28T
Kette: Shadow Interlock
Kurbel: WTP Royal Crank mit Titan Achse
Pedale: Odyssey Jim Cielincki BB
Pegs: Odyssey J-Peg Lighter



So jetzt is eure Meinung gefragt.

paule


----------



## Raddon (8. August 2006)

Falls du Wert auf eine gute Bremse legst, dann nimm lieber ne Dia-Tech 990 oder Vanguard. Wenns teurer sein darf Evolver oder Fly-Bikes Bremsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Misanthrop (8. August 2006)

Rahmen den Sunday!
Die Gabel soll man nich mit Pegs fahren - WTP Excalibur is leicht und günstig
Reifen für street und park ok. aber bedenke schwer! 
Proper Naben haben bei uns im Umfeld alle schlechte Erfahrung mit hinten ne Hazzard mit 10er und vorne Coalition


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (8. August 2006)

paule_p2 schrieb:
			
		

> So nachdem mich auch das BMX fieber erwischt hat und ich mein Rad in den Bikemarkt gestellt habe, hab ich mir nen paar Gedanken Ã¼ber mein zukÃ¼nftiges BMX gemacht. Bei den Teilen bin ich mir relativ sicher aber bei den Rahmen stehen mehrere zur Auswahl. Die Rahmen liegen alle so zwischen 300 und 400â¬ und haben Spanish BB ( bis auf das WTP), die U-mounts nicht an der Kettenstrebe und Internal Headset.
> 
> Zur Auswahl stehn:
> 
> ...



Also ich bin mit meinen Sputnic zufrieden. Ich bin nicht der schwerste aber ich fahr mit dem Rahmen auch Street und Park mit Pegs und er hÃ¤lt das locker aus. Er ist der leichteste von den Rahmen etwa 2,2X kg in 20,6". Einer von den Finca Jungs fÃ¤hrt den auch mit Pegs und ist sehr zufrieden. Einziger Nachteil ist, dass du bei 28-10 wegen Pegsize nur ne Halflinkkette vernÃ¼nftig fest bekommst. Die Achse hÃ¤ngt bei der Koolchain ganz am Ende.

In deinem Falle wÃ¼rd ich vielleicht eher den Vol. 2 nehmen. Der ist sogar noch gÃ¼nstiger. Ich hoffe du bekommst Ã¼berhaupt noch welche denn der Importeur ist nicht dafÃ¼r bekannt, dass er sich viele auf Lager legt.

Da betrifft Ã¼brigens WTP, Superstar und Federal genauso 

Die Race Fork hÃ¤lt mit Pegs ansonsten gibt es ja die 41 Termal Garantie.

Der Malaga wiegt mittlerweile 330g weil die alten, leichten nicht gehalten haben. Der Elementary ist ein super Vorbau und bei den neuen haben sie auch die Klemmung als einzigen vorherigen Wermutstropfen verbessert.

Das "GrÃ¼n" der Hombre ist ein ganz anderes als das der Proper oder der 1664 SattelstÃ¼tze wenn dir das egal ist, okay, aber wie aus einem Guss sieht es nicht aus. Ansonsten hÃ¶re auf Raddon und kauf dir ne 990er, die flext weniger.

Nimm die Eagle 2 nicht die Phatpads. Phatpads sind eine Erfindung ohne Verstand weil man mit ihnen nicht besser sondern schlechter bremst. Sie schieben Dreck und Wasser vor sich her anstatt sie wie die Eagle oder vergleichbare zur Seite zu drÃ¼cken. Also keine Phatpads.

Nimm ne leichtere Felge fÃ¼r Vorne 

Superstar Pimp hab ich als Sprocket und bin sehr damit zufrieden. Es ist leicht, dick, und haltbar.

Das Kink hÃ¤lt zu 99% kein Gegrinde aus.  

Die Reifen sind klasse. Im Vergleich zu den Allroundern wie Holy Roller oder sowas rollen sie erheblich leichter. Die ASM verlieren mit der Zeit an Grip deswegen ist der vordere GLH ne gute und leichtere Alternative.

Zu den Proper kann ich nichts schreiben. Habe mit meiner Pi eigentlich gute Erfahrungen gemacht und mit der Coalition vorne ebenfalls.


----------



## vollepullebmx (8. August 2006)

Stahljunk schrieb:
			
		

> Rahmen den Sunday!
> Die Gabel soll man nich mit Pegs fahren - WTP Excalibur is leicht und günstig
> Reifen für street und park ok. aber bedenke schwer!
> *Proper Naben haben bei uns im Umfeld alle schlechte Erfahrung *mit hinten ne Hazzard mit 10er und vorne Coalition



Welche Erfahrung habt Ihr denn gemacht und war es die Proper 8000er Cromo oder eine ältere ?
Ich kenne nur gute Erfahrungen von anderen Leuten ich wollte mir die evt. holen


----------



## AerO (9. August 2006)

paule_p2 schrieb:
			
		

> So nachdem mich auch das BMX fieber erwischt hat und ich mein Rad in den Bikemarkt gestellt habe, hab ich mir nen paar Gedanken über mein zukünftiges BMX gemacht. Bei den Teilen bin ich mir relativ sicher aber bei den Rahmen stehen mehrere zur Auswahl. Die Rahmen liegen alle so zwischen 300 und 400 und haben Spanish BB ( bis auf das WTP), die U-mounts nicht an der Kettenstrebe und Internal Headset.
> 
> Zur Auswahl stehn:
> 
> ...



so.
rahmenempfehlung meinerseits wäre der superstar. wird nicht von jedem mongo gefahren und macht nen sehr guten eindruck bzw fährt sich sehr ausgeglichen.
mit meiner odsy race bin ich sehr zufrieden. so wie ich das bei denen verstanden hab bekommst du, falls die ausfaller mit peggebrauch verbiegen sollten, eine pro dirt zurück. aber wer fährt schon pegs..
der elemtary stem macht bei mir bisher null probleme, da verrutscht nichts. ab und zu halt mal kontrollieren, ob die schraube noch fest ist, aber ansonsten ist das ding top! fly ist auch toll.
lenker ist definitiv absolute geschmackssache, deshalb solltest du hier nicht drauf hören, was irgendwer von sich lässt, sonder rumschauen, welche geos dir am besten gefallen und dann das passenste nehmen.
griffe...schwierig. fly sind def. sehr geil. ansonsten das nehmen, was dir schon immer gefallen hat.
ich weiß echt nicht, wer allen hier ins hirn geschissen hat und warum hier überall nur klotzige kackbremsen empfohlen werden. die hombre ist wohl die meißtgefahrene bremse und lässt sich viel besser einstellen als zB dieser odyssey/vanguard müll. also hombre (in schwarz..) oder fly. 
der kleine monolever ist spitze!
phat pads sind out und ********. war mit den supra 2 in schwarz und lachs auf chrom sehr zufrieden und fahre jetzt die langen bmx pads in lachs. find die eigentlich noch besser.
odsy kabel. ebenfalls toll.
sattel ist auch geschmackssache. wenn du den shadow gut findest, dann nimm ihn!
ich persönlich find die 1664 stütze *******. snafu findet man toll.
sattelklemme...keine ahnung, gibts was unwichtigeres?! nimm irgendne 1bolt.
naja, wenn du street fahren willst, dann sind die animals schon recht geil. ich persönlich favorisiere immer ne kombo mit schnellem reifen hinten und nem dirtreifen vorne. klassiker halt v- und dirtmonster. v-monster soll allerdings bei grindzeugs nicht so der knaller sein. odyssey path / dirtpath wäre ne andere kombination, die mir sehr gefällt. 
hazard lite, naja noch fragen?! gute felge mit wunderbarem stabilitäts/gewichtsverhältnis. vorne kannste eig. auch was schmaleres ala rhyno lite nehmen oder so. 
bei den speichen würde ich generell zu dt raten. champion 2.0 sind der heiße scheiß. ansonsten khe flexie.
zu den naben kann ich eigentlich nicht so viel sagen. bei der wtp macht die unglaublich hohlgebohrte achse bei peggebrauch öfters mal knack. sieht gut aus, wenn beim icepick das peg samt achsende und mutter durch die halle fliegt. der klassiker ist halt die hazard cassette, wobei ich definitiv zu nem anderen driver raten würde, da ich persönlich mit diesem c-clip scheiss schöne probleme hatte.
vermont. passt.
warum sone panzerkette? ne vernietete kool sl hält bei mir tadellos. wer sone kette mit kettenschloss fährt, steht aufs barendprints im bauch.
royal, toll. mit titanachse, noch besser.
odsy jc. klassiker halt. würde den animal aber auch ne chance geben.
naja, wer pegs mag, der findet die j-peg lighter sicher toll. stangen halt. animal light sind auch sehr rutschfreudig.

man sind hier schwachmaten unterwegs.


----------



## blue falcon (9. August 2006)

Automatic bikes viper rahmen super ding!


----------



## Flatpro (9. August 2006)

blue falcon schrieb:
			
		

> Automatic bikes viper rahmen super ding!


alter, das is die beschissenste werbung, die ich jeh gesehen habe


----------



## RISE (9. August 2006)

Von den gewählten Rahmen würde ich persönlich jetzt den Federal Hamilton nehmen, da er mir von der Geo für Street sehr gut gefällt. Solltest du wirklich viel Street fahren, dann könnte der Fit Flow was für dich sein. Alle anderen sind aber auch ok.

Bei der Gabel ist die Racefork von Ody schon sehr sehr gut, ich hätte zugegeben auch gern eine, alternativ bleibt die Macneil ID zu nennen, aber Odyssey hat eine sehr gute Garantieabwicklung.

Vorbau und Lenker sind Geschmacksfragen, Macneil Lenker find ich sehr gut, man gewähnt sich schnell dran. Würde ich mir persönlich einen neuen kaufen, dann entweder den Civilian Light von Ody, den Macneil Tall light oder den Fit Hilite. Wenn du recht groß bist, ist ein höherer Lenker sicher nicht schlecht für den Rücken, aber meist hängts vom Geschmack ab.
Den Odyssey Elementary mag ich optisch wirklich nicht, aber dennoch ist der taddellos. Fly ebenso.

Bei der Bremse würd ich die Hombre nehmen, gut, günstig, zuverlässig. Wird auch meine nächste sein, da meine AD990 nun langsam den Geist aufgibt und durch ihre Bauhöhe unter der Sitzstrebe gerne mal an den Beinen hängen bleibt. Evtl. wäre das Hombre Fiesta Kit was für dich: macht die Bremse flacher und ist zudem noch grün.Hast du aber auch geschrieben.

Ansonsten hat alles Hand und Fuß, zur Proper Cassette kann ich nichts sagen.
Bei den Pegs sind neben den J-Pegs auch Macneil und Animal richtig gut, macneil vor allem auch günstig.
Ich würde bei der Farbzusammensetzung drauf achten, dass nicht zuviele grüne Parts drin sind, neben den Naben reichen Sattel, Sattelklemme und Bremskabel in grün meines Erachtens völlig aus.


----------



## Janski (9. August 2006)

Rahmen: Mutiny Sinister , ca. 2,6 kg, gibts in schwarz, 300 Euro


----------



## ZoMa (9. August 2006)

Vorbau: Dragonfly Skel8on oder Doozer oder den neuen KHE
Griffe: ODI Lungneck
Felgen: Vorne auf jedenfall ne BFR in schwarz, billich und gut
Hr Nabe: Profile Cassette, wenn du kannst
Kettenblatt: Tree
Kurbel: Primo Hollowbite
Pedale: Wellgo Magn, oder Eastern Magn. BB
Pegs: Animal
Frame: Standard 250s OX, Bulitt oder wenn du noch bekommst den STA, herbst kommt allerdings ein neuer raus, warten lohnt sicher. Vielleicht sprengen die aber dein Budget?
[/QUOTE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (9. August 2006)

paule_p2 schrieb:
			
		

> So nachdem mich auch das BMX fieber erwischt hat und ich mein Rad in den Bikemarkt gestellt habe, hab ich mir nen paar Gedanken Ã¼ber mein zukÃ¼nftiges BMX gemacht. Bei den Teilen bin ich mir relativ sicher aber bei den Rahmen stehen mehrere zur Auswahl. Die Rahmen liegen alle so zwischen 300 und 400â¬ und haben Spanish BB ( bis auf das WTP), die U-mounts nicht an der Kettenstrebe und Internal Headset.
> 
> Zur Auswahl stehn:
> 
> ...



Ach ja Einsatz gebiet wird hauptsÃ¤chlich Street und Park sein, Dirt ehr selten.


Was isen Der Unterschied zwischen der 990, 996 Hombre und der Hombre Fiesta? Und lohnt sich ne London Mod, hab jetzt schon nen paar mal was davon hier im Forum gelesen.


Wegen der Lenker HÃ¶he, bin 1,81 groÃ sollt dann vll doch ehr den Mac-Neil Tall Light Bar nehmen?


----------



## AerO (9. August 2006)

ein london mod ist nur was für rotorfahrer, für dich also nicht relevant bzw kannste ungemoddet nicht benutzen. brauchste also nicht.
unterschied zwischen der hombre und der hombre fiesta ist meines wissens nach das bei der fiesta von vornherein installierte fiesta kit, sprich stärkere federn, flachere kappen und tolle bremsbeläge, die eh fürn hintern sind.
die 990 ist wieder ne ganz andere bremse, die sich zB in der belagsaufnahme sehr von der hombre (-fiesta) unterscheidet. nimm die hombre fiesta. ist mein persönlicher favorit neben der fly.


----------



## UrbanJumper (9. August 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> so.
> rahmenempfehlung meinerseits wäre der superstar. wird nicht von jedem mongo gefahren und macht nen sehr guten eindruck


----------



## betonp!lz (9. August 2006)

was mich betrifft:mein kink sprocket hält mehr als ein prozent...zumindest bis jetzt.musste schon einiges aushalten.die race fork hebt auch!mit pegs.
@paul:
hätte dir schon n bissl mehr geschmack zugetraut!grüne naben gehen ja noch aber der rest ist übertrieben und wird ******* aussehen.

-elementary stem ats bei nem kumpel oft verzohgen
-lenker mac neil tall light bar oder T1
-sattelstütze nich die 1664,du glaubst granich wu das ding überall kaputt   gehen kann
-kettenblatt:mein kink hebt!!!an sonsten WTP 5*D-lüx
-pegs:animal light pegs
-rahmen:frenzy!bitte nich den hamilton,sonst werd ich neidisch!ob u mounts oben oder unten is bei ner gescheiten bremse und nem 28er KB wurst!
bin aber eh für ohne bremsen!überlegs dir noch mal!
greetz max


----------



## paule_p2 (9. August 2006)

Was für ne sattelstütze dann? die snafu is ja ganz grün... das will ich aber net auserdem is sie teurer.


@max

aja... wiso übertrieben? vom gewicht, den teilen oder von der farbe? hm sattllelklemme werd ich wohl doch die odyssey in schwarz nehmen. und so viel is dann nich grün... nur naben, sattel die grüne stickerei, vll die sattelstütze und das Bremskabel aber ma schauen... ob ich das nich au in schwarz nehm.


----------



## AerO (9. August 2006)

nimm die snafu stütze in schwarz. wenn am sattel schon was grünes ist, dann wäre die stütze der optische overkill. btw: farben sucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxoxo (9. August 2006)

Alternative:
-Rahmen Alone Maiden
-grüne Revenge Bremse
-Proper 8000 Naben, das Beste zur Zeit am Markt, in grün
-Alles andere Black
-Macneil ID Gabel, gibt nix besseres
-Eastern MG Pedals, sind einfach Klasse, auch wenn von Eastern
-Kette KMC 510hx, Shadow ist zu schwer und dick
-Vermont Sprocket ist gut, aber mit Vorsicht zu geniesen, Animal light hält besser
- auf Wombolts Kurbel warten, nicht mehr lange
- Elemtary Stem V2 nehmen
- Reifen sind super


----------



## paule_p2 (9. August 2006)

Was wiegt denn die Mac-Neil ID?


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (10. August 2006)

waldp!lz schrieb:
			
		

> was mich betrifft:mein kink sprocket hält mehr als ein prozent...zumindest bis jetzt.musste schon einiges aushalten.die race fork hebt auch!mit pegs.
> @paul:
> hätte dir schon n bissl mehr geschmack zugetraut!grüne naben gehen ja noch aber der rest ist übertrieben und wird ******* aussehen.
> 
> ...



Das Kink sieht wirklich sehr labil aus habs aber noch nicht in Echt gesehen. 

Wie verzogen? Meinst du den Vorbau in sich oder den Lenker im Vorbau also Klemmgeschichten? Die wurden ja mit dem (der) V2 eleminiert  

Wieso hält die Snafu mehr als die 1664 die ist doch noch leichter? Und wieso ist dier verstärkung eigentlich nach vorne und hinten wo doch in den allermeisten Fällen das Rad seitlich irgendwo gegen kracht (Frage ist nur hypothetisch) 

Hatten wir jetzt alle Rahmen durch mit den Empfehlungen?


----------



## fashizzel (10. August 2006)

ich bin mit dem frenzy rahmen serh zufrieden, finde die geo sehr angenehm.
mit der 990 bremse mit roten coolstops war ich auch sehr zufrieden, bin jetzt mit brakeless noch zufriedener.
naja brauch hier nicht noch tipps geben, hier sind eh so viele tolle bmxer, die alles schon gefahren, gesehn, getesten und kaputt gemacht haben, wenn nicht selber, dann der freund von ihrem opa.


----------



## RISE (10. August 2006)

paule_p2 schrieb:
			
		

> Was wiegt denn die Mac-Neil ID?



Die liegt bei ca. 1046g, die Odyssey Race wird mit 1000g angegeben, wiegt aber wohl etwas mehr.
Vorteil bei der Odyssey ist wie gesagt das 41Thermal und die lange Garantie, die auch noch zählt, wenn du sie umlackierst.Beide halten auch Pegs. Ist zwar nur eine Spekulation meinerseits, aber zumindest fahren die viele mit Pegs und sind zufrieden.
Von der Farbgestaltung hat Aero recht. Naben grün, Sattel mit grünem Stick und die Hombre Fiesta mit grünen Kappen.So vermeidest du nicht nur, dass du 20 verschiedene Farbtöne am Rad hast, sondern das Rad wird Understatement pur und ich werde neidisch.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (10. August 2006)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> Die liegt bei ca. 1046g, die Odyssey Race wird mit 1000g angegeben, wiegt aber wohl etwas mehr.
> Vorteil bei der Odyssey ist wie gesagt das 41Thermal und die lange Garantie, die auch noch zählt, wenn du sie umlackierst.Beide halten auch Pegs. Ist zwar nur eine Spekulation meinerseits, aber zumindest fahren die viele mit Pegs und sind zufrieden.
> Von der Farbgestaltung hat Aero recht. Naben grün, Sattel mit grünem Stick und die Hombre Fiesta mit grünen Kappen.So vermeidest du nicht nur, dass du 20 verschiedene Farbtöne am Rad hast, sondern das Rad wird Understatement pur und ich werde neidisch.



Also die Odyssey wiegt unabgelängt mit Klemmschraube und ohne Aufkleber 1050g. 

Vielleicht bin ich ja nicht der eizige der viele verschiedene Töne am Rad cool findet


----------



## Misanthrop (10. August 2006)

vollepullebmx schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Erfahrung habt Ihr denn gemacht und war es die Proper 8000er Cromo oder eine ältere ?
> Ich kenne nur gute Erfahrungen von anderen Leuten ich wollte mir die evt. holen


war die alte. Da war der Freilauf super schnell kaputt und die Lager grütze
bei der vr nabe is die achse recht schnell verbogen und der kerl fährt recht sauber...

Ansonsten HR und Vorderradnabe: GSPORT gibt NIXXXXXXXX besseres


----------



## -cedric- (10. August 2006)

hol dir die parts bei albes oder danscomp du sparst enorm viel geld glaubs mir und dazu ist der dollar verdammt tief!


----------



## paule_p2 (10. August 2006)

Noch 2 Fragen:

1. Oberrohrlänge, ehr nen langes oder doch nen kurzes Oberrohr?

2. Reichen hinten 36 Speichen oder doch lieber 48?


----------



## Misanthrop (10. August 2006)

1. geschmackssache - Ich mag lieber kurze Rahmen da wendiger. Aber halt Streetfahrer. In Park und auf Dirt hätte ich lieber nen langes OR

2. 36 hält auch. Kommt halt drauf an wie es eingespeicht ist. Aber 48 hält bei mir viel besser. Muss nicht so oft nachzentrieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZoMa (10. August 2006)

oxoxo schrieb:
			
		

> -Vermont Sprocket ist gut, aber mit Vorsicht zu geniesen, Animal light hält besser



Ist das Animal überhaupt 7075er?


----------



## Wasserflasche (11. August 2006)

Ist das wichtig wenn wirklich jeder sagt das das Ding hält?


----------



## RISE (11. August 2006)

Bei den Rahmen setz ich nach meinem Wechsel von 20.75 auf 20.5 auch eher auf kurz. Der Hamilton hat neben dem verhältnismäßig kurzen Rahmen (20.5 als längstes) auch noch einen 75° Lenkwinkel, der den Rahmen nochmal weniger macht. Soll sich laut den Physik Experten von Bikeguide dann wohl fahren wie ein 20". Wenn ich mir einen neuen Rahmen aussuchen dürfte und der Eastern Reaper ausscheidet, dann wären der Hamilton und der Fit Flow ganz vorne dabei.
Animal Teile sind für mich grundsätzlich vertrauenswürdig, wenns ganz stabil sein soll, dann nimm das Tree Kettenblatt. Finde ich zudem auch noch sehr simpel und schön.
Bei der Speichenzahl kommts mehr auf deinen Fahrstil an. Ich hatte zuerst 36 Loch (WTP Pi mit Drangonfly High5) und das Ding hat gehalten wie eine Eins und jetzt hab ich das Odyssey Kassettenlaufrad mit 48Loch und naja, es ist von der Quali auf jeden Fall gut, hat aber auch schon mehr Schläge. Vielleicht liegts an der Tatsache, dass es gebraucht ist oder daran, dass ich jetzt etwas mehr Rotationen in meinen Fahrstil eingebaut habe. Naja, mir persönlich ist die Lochzahl egal, so lange es nicht weniger als 36 sind und es hält.


----------



## -cedric- (11. August 2006)

meine partliste "muss noch alles betsellt werden"


Standard 250L (20,5)
S&M "new" Pitchfork
Campagnolo Record Internal Headset
Fly Bikes Tres Amigos Bar
Fly Bikes Ruben Pedalen
Profile Race Crank 175mm Ti Achse
Profile Mini 10t Ti Achse Ti Driver
Odyssey sevenka 2x 36l
Odyssey Elementary Stem
Odyssey Vandero Hub 
Odyssey Evolver
Odyssey Monolever Medium
Odyssey Senior Seat
Snafu KB 25t
Snafu Seatpost
Snafu Knobjob Tires
Maxxis Ultralight Schläuche


----------



## RISE (11. August 2006)

Snafu Reifen gehen gerne kaputt, hab da schon viel schlechtes drüber gehört. Lieber zu bewährtem greifen. Snafu Kettenblatt würd ich auch nur nehmen, wenn sich das Kettenblatt aus sämtlichen Rutschaktionen raushält.

Ich habe noch ne Frage bezüglich der Bremse. Hab ja gesagt, dass eine neue ansteht und zwar liegt die Entscheidung zwischen der Hombre und der Hombre Fiesta. Lohnt der Aufpreis zur Fiesta?Bremst die stärker durch die anderen Federn?Wie siehts aus mit den Belägen? Habe jetzt die AD990 mit originalen Belägen auf einer Hazard Lite und die hat eigentlich immer gut gebremst.


----------



## oxoxo (11. August 2006)

-cedric- schrieb:
			
		

> meine partliste "muss noch alles betsellt werden"
> 
> 
> Standard 250L (20,5)
> ...



Als Gewichtsfeti solltest du noch folgende Teile in Erwägung ziehen.

-Primo Balance MG Pedals
-Revenge Ind. Bremse
-Thomson Seatpost 200mm
-Monolever small
-Macneil Nabe 36 9T 
-KHE Twiggy Schläuche
-Vandero Race Nabe mit Hohlachse oder Tree Frontnabe
-Tree oder Odsy Vermont KB


----------



## -cedric- (11. August 2006)

oxoxo schrieb:
			
		

> Als Gewichtsfeti solltest du noch folgende Teile in Erwägung ziehen.
> 
> -Primo Balance MG Pedals
> -Revenge Ind. Bremse
> ...






Primo Balance MG (gefallen mir nicht so) lieber DMR v12 mag mit ti achse
Thomson hätt ich schon gerne ist mir aber fast zu teuer für ne seatpost
Monolever Small ist mir zu klein
Macneill Nabe ist bestimmt schön und gut, bin aber Profile fan
KHE Twiggy wäre auch ne möglichkeit

warum nicht das snafu kb leicht, schön und es hält da ich kein grinder bin? welche tires würdest du den einem leichtbau fan empfehlen, ausser dem khe faltreifen?


----------



## RISE (11. August 2006)

Wenn du gar nicht grindest, dann ist es sicher ok.
Mit den Gewichten von reifen bin ich jetzt nicht so betraut, da Reifen bei mir eher halten als leicht sein sollen, aber der Demolition Zeppelin ist einigermaßen leicht, Klassiker wären Primo Dirtmonster vorn und V-Monster hinten. Sind auch beide leicht.
Nun beantwortet bitte meine Bremsenfrage...


----------



## -cedric- (11. August 2006)

hmm... so leicht ist der zeppelin nicht hat auch gute 625 gramm auf den rippen, im vergleich zu einem snafu knob job oder rim job !
zur revenge ind. sehr stolzer preis und kenn die bremse zuwenig da ich sie nie testen konnte! sag du mir doch die vorteileder revenge gegenüber der evolver?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AerO (11. August 2006)

naja, der wohl herrausragenste unterschied zwischen den beiden ist, dass die revenge bremse industriegelagert ist. primo balance pedals sind alles andere als haltbar, die ruben halten bei mir im gegensatz perfekt.


----------



## paule_p2 (11. August 2006)

Hm weil LaFinca die Preise erhöht hat und ne wtp royal ohne lager mit titan achse jetzt 279 statt 219 kostet werd ich mir jetzt doch wieder ne odyssey 41thermal holn... wiegt zwar bissel mehr und die odyssey schrift verabschiedet sich schnell, aber die lebenslange garantie macht schon was her.

Hat jemand mal das Gewicht von der wtp royal mit titan achse?


----------



## Hertener (12. August 2006)

@ RISE:
Bzgl. der Federn: IMHO haben die nichts mit der Bremskraft zu tun, sondern mit der Rückstellkraft. Und bei den Belägen würde ich grundsätzlich (mind.) zu  roten Kool Stops greifen. Ich habe vorne die Hombre mit lachsroten Kool Stops und bin zufrieden. Hinten ist noch die original Tektro dran, mit nachgerüsteten roten Kool Stops. Die ist auch OK, und das mit schwarzen Alex Y22 Alurims!

HTH


----------



## ZoMa (12. August 2006)

paule_p2 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm weil LaFinca die Preise erhöht hat und ne wtp royal ohne lager mit titan achse jetzt 279 statt 219 kostet werd ich mir jetzt doch wieder ne odyssey 41thermal holn... wiegt zwar bissel mehr und die odyssey schrift verabschiedet sich schnell, aber die lebenslange garantie macht schon was her.
> 
> Hat jemand mal das Gewicht von der wtp royal mit titan achse?



Würde mir keine Stahlkurbel holen.. Kauf dir lieber die Power- / Hollowbite, die ist deutlich besser und stabiler als die 41 Thermal. Außerdem wäre ich vorsichtig mit der "Garantie.."

Ach, die Royal mit TI soll lt. Bigboy 1,07 Kg wiegen.


----------



## paule_p2 (12. August 2006)

hm alu kurbel, wie siehts da mit der langlebigkeit aus, wegen grinden usw.


----------



## ZoMa (13. August 2006)

Kommt drauf an, was du Grinden willst.. Wenn du Gern Cranckarmgrinds auf rauen Ledges machst Lebt sie vielleicht nicht so lange, obwohl ich auch nicht weiß, wie lange eine Stahlkurbel das mitmacht, ansonsten 5ß-50, Feeble, Smith etc. auch abgerutschte überstehen Alukurbeln tadellos, die Primo überlebt sicherlich alle bisher genannten. Davon mal abgesehen reissen die Alukurbeln nicht von jetzt auf gleich ab, so wie die Stahldinger..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

